# What to do after the death of a bonded rabbit



## Leah2296 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi all,

On Monday, one of my two rabbits suddenly passed away. We adopted Olive from a shelter and she had some on going health problems but it was a shock to find her lifeless body when we woke up. 

We let her partner Buzz sit with her body for three hours before we buried her so that he understood she was not coming back.

After doing some research, I learned that it's a good idea to re-bond rabbits. This was something we had always planned on doing because I can't really imagine having one rabbit alone.

We've begun filling out our adoption papers and have started searching for a senior female bun to live out her golden years with Buzz. Buzz is doing good though. He's eating like normal. He looks bored, but he is an old man so when Olive was around he just sat with her anyway.

This week, I've been sleeping on a futon on the floor of my living to be with him - strangely though, he woke me up this morning with wild binkies. I haven't seen him binky in ages...!! It's possible he just does it in the mornings and I saw this morning because he woke me up... or could his binkies be a sign of something else? Is it an outlet for boredom? Or is it possible that he is happier _without_ a companion?! He and Olive got along so well - they cuddled all day every day but they didn't play or binky much so it was quite surprising to see him do it this morning.

If Buzz is happier without a mate, I don't want to force one on him - however, I can't really think this is true. Any thoughts you have would be helpful!!

Thanks,

Leah


----------



## SablePoints (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah get a new rabbit...bonding shouldn't be too hard.
As long as the new rabbit is fixed (neutered/spayed).


----------



## PaGal (Sep 5, 2013)

Not all bunnies will get along so are you willing to have two rabbits that are separate?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 5, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss of Olive .

It may be worth giving it some time for both Buzz, and yourselves :hug:
Why not leave things as-is for the month, see how Buzz feels about things - he may be really excited by the extra attention you are giving him right now too  He might have also been in a silly morning mood, seeing as how rabbits are crepuscular animals (active at dawn and dusk). Visit him more in the morning, maybe?


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 5, 2013)

Hmmm... you might want to wait a few days or so and see how Buzz does. 

I have had some rabbits that seemed quite content to be the only bun. Most recently, when my Sapphire lost her mate, her behavior showed it. Over the next couple/few weeks, she became a real troublemaker. I realized I was going to have to find another mate for her. Unfortunately, she proved to be difficult to please. She rejected 2 separate males that I had brought home (long story) before finally settling on Mocha. Now she is quite the happy girl. 

For some rabbits, the bonding process can be very stressful. And some bonds can be very difficult (and some impossible). Going through a rescue that is willing to work with you is a great way to go should you decide to bond him. Check to see if they are willing to allow you to exchange a potential bondmate if they just won't bond. If so, that should alleviate the pressure of worrying if you'll wind up with having to house 2 rabbits separately.


----------

